# Social Category > The Whistleblower Forum >  Engen

## Blurock

I've received this e-mail today. Can any one confirm whether this is true?




> *Another company has made the same Mistake as Woolworths.*
> 
> ENGEN Head office has just announced that in future no ENGEN Garage will be sold to any White person.
> 
> The ENGEN Board will not allow any ENGEN garages to be managed by any White persons, as "they don't need Whites" according to their spokesperson.
> 
> When you next fill up your car use any other garage and not a ENGEN garage.
> 
> If they don't need us, they don't need our support either!!!

----------


## Mike C

From www.looklocal.co.za

Hoax BBM circulating

There has been a hoax BBM message circulating, accusing ENGEN of racial misconduct.

18 October 2012 | Tamika Sewnarain

BROADCAST messages started circulating on Blackberries earlier this week, claiming "ENGEN Head office has just announced that in future no ENGEN Garage will be sold to any White person."

The message continued: "The ENGEN Board will not allow any ENGEN garages to be managed by any White persons, as they don't need Whites. When you next fill up your car use any other garage and not a ENGEN garage. If they don't need us, they don't need our support either!!! If you feel as strongly about this as I do, please forward this mail to your friends!"

At the end of the broadcast message, a signature remained, the details of which directed the reader to a Bob Bartholomew of Brantam Financial Services.

When the company was called, the recepionist confirmed the message was a hoax and that Brantam Financial Services had nothing to do with the message.

"Someone has obviously copied the signature of an email and attached it to the BC message. We have no idea what is going on. We are in no way linked to this," she said.

Engen Head Office was contacted for comment: "The allegations are not true. Engen supports Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment and fair representation. We accept applications from all races and selection is made on the basis of compliance with our criteria and the strength of the business case," said Bulelwa Payi, Communications Executive at Engen Petroleum Limited.

----------

Blurock (12-Nov-12)

----------


## Martinco

One does not know what to believe lately !..............................similar situation with some photo's floating around presumably taken during storm Sandy.

The majority are hoaxes, some Photoshopped and others from different occurrences . :Crazy:

----------


## Blurock

> From www.looklocal.co.za
> 
> Hoax BBM circulating
> 
> There has been a hoax BBM message circulating, accusing ENGEN of racial misconduct.


People don't realise how much harm they can cause with hoaxes such as these.





> Head Office was contacted for comment: "The allegations are not true. Engen supports Broad Based Black Economic Empowerment and fair representation. We accept applications from all races and selection is made on the basis of compliance with our criteria and the strength of the business case," said Bulelwa Payi, Communications Executive at Engen Petroleum Limited.


Thank you for the update Mike. :Thumbup:

----------


## Mike C

You're welcome Blurock.

I take it you noticed the fancy language in the last sentence




> We accept applications from all races and selection is made on the basis of compliance with our criteria and the strength of the business case," said Bulelwa Payi, Communications Executive at Engen Petroleum Limited.


All applications accepted ... but selections ...  (well that's another thing).   :Confused:

----------


## Blurock

As long as the selection process is transparent, I don't mind. Its blatant racism that gets my back up.

----------


## Mike C

> As long as the selection process is transparent, I don't mind. Its blatant racism that gets my back up.


Agreed 100%

----------


## vieome

˙ʇı ʍoɥs oʇ ɟooɹd ǝɥʇ ʇuɐʍ puɐ ɯsıɔɐɹ ǝʇıɥʍ uo ʞɔɐlq ɟo ʇɹnɥ ǝɥʇ ƃuılǝǝɟ ǝɹɐ ʎǝɥʇ uʍop dǝǝp ǝsnɐɔǝq 'ǝnɹʇ ǝq oʇ ƃuıɥʇ sıɥʇ ʇuɐʍ ǝldoǝd ʎuɐɯ ʍoɥ sı ǝɯ ɹoɟ uɹǝɔuoɔ ǝɹoɯ ǝsnɐɔ uɐɔ sxɐoɥ ɥɔns ɯɹɐɥ ǝɥʇ ʇou sı ʇı

----------


## vieome

For those who cant read upside down. 
It is not the harm such hoaxes can cause, what concerns me is how many people want this thing to be true, because deep down there is a general feeling of hurt being caused by black on white racism and people want the proof to show it. These hoaxes are showing a much deeper problem of the society.

----------


## Mike C

> ˙ʇı ʍoɥs oʇ ɟooɹd ǝɥʇ ʇuɐʍ puɐ ɯsıɔɐɹ ǝʇıɥʍ uo ʞɔɐlq ɟo ʇɹnɥ ǝɥʇ ƃuılǝǝɟ ǝɹɐ ʎǝɥʇ uʍop dǝǝp ǝsnɐɔǝq 'ǝnɹʇ ǝq oʇ ƃuıɥʇ sıɥʇ ʇuɐʍ ǝldoǝd ʎuɐɯ ʍoɥ sı ǝɯ ɹoɟ uɹǝɔuoɔ ǝɹoɯ ǝsnɐɔ uɐɔ sxɐoɥ ɥɔns ɯɹɐɥ ǝɥʇ ʇou sı ʇı


That was so cool!  :Smile:

----------


## DeonT

This reminds me of the whole Woolworths saga recently. Everybody got really mad at them for their so-called blatant racism in appointing blacks only. The reality is that all employers are subject to the same rules. Woolworths probably just used the wrong wording in their advert.

It seems many non-blacks have probably reached somewhat of a saturation point with all the BEE, affirmative action etc etc. It's a tough one to call. One should also be level-headed enough to acknowledge that we obviously haven't reached a point of equilibrium (wealth, living standards etc) between the racial groupings yet. Regardless of what side of the fence you're on, these huge gaps are never healthy for any society. If you're a Have-not with very few prospects, it 's easy to look at the Haves and think, "Hey, I also want that!"

As an aside, wouldn't it be fantastic if pure ability could be the only measure?

----------


## Justloadit

> As an aside, wouldn't it be fantastic if pure ability could be the only measure?


Would that not create a climate, where everyone got off their bloody arses, and actually started doing something about their situation.
I got to where I am today due to sheer hard work, nothing was given to me.

I do say that whilst an opportunity was given to me, I had to prove myself worthy of it, and worked to get it. It was not given to me like many people think.
I must thank my parents for doing their utmost to give me my greatest gift - education. I used education to get ahead, and continue daily learning new things every day, so that I can do better than the competition.
People say that I am lucky. Yeah right.

----------

